# Sticky  Fly Shops and Guides



## Ray Adams

Hello,

I’m compiling a list of Michigan fly shops and guide services. I’m sure I’ve missed some here, so please chime in. Maybe the mod will want to add this to a sticky…


*Southern Lower Peninsula*

Anglin Outdoors
409 Fox Street 
La Port, IN 46350
(574) 210-2844
www.anglinoutdoors.com

Baldwin Bait and Tackle
9331 S. M-37
Baldwin, MI 49304
(231) 745-3529
www.fishbaldwin.com

Buck Creek Fly Company
Herb Theodore
(616) 893-4822

Gray Drake Lodge and Outfitters
7522 S. Gray Drake Bluff
Newaygo, MI 49337
(231) 250-2846
www.graydrake.com 

Great Lakes Fly FIshing Company 
8460 Algoma Ave.
Rockford, MI 49341
(616) 866-6060
www.troutmoor.net

Muskegon River Fly Shop
8382 Mason Drive
Newaygo, MI 49337
(231) 652-5386
www.muskegonriverflyshop.com

Nomad Anglers 
1600 E. Beltline Ave. NE #116
Grand Rapids, MI 49525
(616) 80-4393
www.nomadanglers.com

2850 East Grand River Avenue
East Lansing, MI 48823
517-349-6696
www.nomadanglers.com

Orvis Grand Rapids 
1954 Breton Road SE
Grand Rapids, MI 49506
(616) 974-8336
[email protected]

Outfitters North 
Jeff Hubbard, guide
231-898-6246
[email protected]

Pere Marquette River Lodge
8841 S. M-37
Baldwin, MI 49304
(231) 745-3972
www.pmlodge.com

Schultz Outfitters
4 E Cross Street
Ypsilanti, MI 
734-544-1761
[email protected]

Uncle Jake’s 

www.dloopoutfitters.com


Gates Au Sable Lodge
471 Stephan Bridge Road
Grayling, MI 49738
(989) 348-8462
www.gateslodge.com

Hawkins Outfitters
5080 Abbey Lane SE
Fife Lake, MI 49633
(231) 228-7135
www.hawkinsoutfitters.com

Jay’s Sporting Goods (Clare)
8800 S. Clare Avenue
Clare, MI 48617
(989) 386-3475
www.jayssportinggoods.com

Jay’s Sporting Goods (Gaylord)
1151 S. Otsego Avenue
Gaylord, MI 49735
(989) 705-1339
www.jayssportinggoods.com

North Branch Outing Club
6122 East County Road 612
Grayling, MI 49738
(989) 348-7951
www.northbranchoutingclub.com

Old AuSable Fly Shop
200 Ingham Street
PO Box 429
Grayling, MI 49738
(989) 386-3330
www.oldausable.com

Northern Angler
426 N. Front Street
Traverse City, MI 49684
(231) 933-4730
www.Northern angler.com

Orvis Streamside 
223 E. Front Street
Traverse City, MI 49684
(231) 933-9300
www.streamsideorvis.com

*Upper Peninsula *

Down Wind Sports (Marquette)
514 N. Third Street
Marquette, MI 49855
(906) 226-7112
www.downwindsports.com

Down Wind Sports (Houghton)
308 Sheldon Avenue
Houghton, MI 49931
(906) 482-2500
www.downwindsports.com

Marbles Outlet Store and Da U.P. Fly Shop
6851 US-41
Gladstone, MI 49837
(906) 786-9390
www.uparchery.com

Phil’s 550 Store
400 County Road 550
Marquette, MI 49855
(906) 226-9146

Rivers North Guide Service
PO Box 371
Marquette, MI 49855
(906) 458-8125
[email protected]
www.riversnorth.net

Superior Outfitters 
209 South Front
Marquette, MI 49855
(906) 273-0229
www.superioroutfitter.com


----------



## Ray Adams

Uncle Jake’s 
1408 W. Michigan Avenue
Battle Creek, MI 49037
(269) 964-3221
www.unclejakes.net

D Loop Outfitters 
918 Seaman Road 
Wellston, MI 49689
(231) 848-4191
www.dloopoutfitters.com


----------



## strmanglr

That's a great idea. I was trying to get something like this going when I posted the thread "Where ya buying your fly tying material". I put up the local Lansing ones and thought about listing all the fly shops in Michigan. 

I was hoping for a short review of those shops from the people who buy there.


----------



## Ray Adams

strmanglr said:


> That's a great idea. I was trying to get something like this going when I posted the thread "Where ya buying your fly tying material". I put up the local Lansing ones and thought about listing all the fly shops in Michigan.
> 
> I was hoping for a short review of those shops from the people who buy there.


By all means, chime in!


----------



## Hauptmann6

D&R Sports Center
8178 W Main St
Kalamazoo, MI 49009
(269) 372-2277


----------



## strmanglr

@Hauptmann6, is that where you shop, what's it like, prices, selection?


----------



## flyrodder46

strmanglr said:


> @Hauptmann6, is that where you shop, what's it like, prices, selection?


I have been there a couple of times and the selection they have is good, but not great. Good people to deal with, if they don't have something they will try to get it for you.

Ray Adams, this is a nice reference to have, thanks for starting this thread. I am in NE Indiana but do travel north a lot and this will be nice to have. Most of the shops listed have seen my presence at one time or another.


----------



## Ray Adams

[QUOTE="Ray Adams, this is a nice reference to have, thanks for starting this thread.[/QUOTE]

I’d love it if more folks supported the small local shops. They’re as much a part of the fly fishing experience as the fish.


----------



## Hauptmann6

strmanglr said:


> @Hauptmann6, is that where you shop, what's it like, prices, selection?


Prices don't seem to be out of line. Selection is decent.

There's another place in town that has a huge selection and decent prices. But screw that company. They hate guns even though they sell a ton of them.


----------



## Allen Morgan

Knutson's in Brooklyn, MI. Not sure of the address. They're more of an "all-around" outdoors outfitter, but they do carry some tying materials. I've seen bigger selections, and smaller. I like the fact that they are about 30 minutes away, vs. about an hour to Shultz Outfitters (and I like them, as well).


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Ray Adams said:


> Uncle Jake’s
> 1408 W. Michigan Avenue
> Battle Creek, MI 49037
> (269) 964-3221
> www.unclejakes.net
> 
> D Loop Outfitters
> 918 Seaman Road
> Wellston, MI 49689
> (231) 848-4191
> www.dloopoutfitters.com





Ray Adams said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m compiling a list of Michigan fly shops and guide services. I’m sure I’ve missed some here, so please chime in. Maybe the mod will want to add this to a sticky…
> 
> 
> *Southern Lower Peninsula*
> 
> Anglin Outdoors
> 409 Fox Street
> La Port, IN 46350
> (574) 210-2844
> www.anglinoutdoors.com
> 
> Baldwin Bait and Tackle
> 9331 S. M-37
> Baldwin, MI 49304
> (231) 745-3529
> www.fishbaldwin.com
> 
> Buck Creek Fly Company
> Herb Theodore
> (616) 893-4822
> 
> Gray Drake Lodge and Outfitters
> 7522 S. Gray Drake Bluff
> Newaygo, MI 49337
> (231) 250-2846
> www.graydrake.com
> 
> Great Lakes Fly FIshing Company
> 8460 Algoma Ave.
> Rockford, MI 49341
> (616) 866-6060
> www.troutmoor.net
> 
> Muskegon River Fly Shop
> 8382 Mason Drive
> Newaygo, MI 49337
> (231) 652-5386
> www.muskegonriverflyshop.com
> 
> Nomad Anglers
> 1600 E. Beltline Ave. NE #116
> Grand Rapids, MI 49525
> (616) 80-4393
> www.nomadanglers.com
> 
> 2850 East Grand River Avenue
> East Lansing, MI 48823
> 517-349-6696
> www.nomadanglers.com
> 
> Orvis Grand Rapids
> 1954 Breton Road SE
> Grand Rapids, MI 49506
> (616) 974-8336
> [email protected]
> 
> Outfitters North
> Jeff Hubbard, guide
> 231-898-6246
> [email protected]
> 
> Pere Marquette River Lodge
> 8841 S. M-37
> Baldwin, MI 49304
> (231) 745-3972
> www.pmlodge.com
> 
> Schultz Outfitters
> 4 E Cross Street
> Ypsilanti, MI
> 734-544-1761
> [email protected]
> 
> Uncle Jake’s
> 
> www.dloopoutfitters.com
> 
> 
> Gates Au Sable Lodge
> 471 Stephan Bridge Road
> Grayling, MI 49738
> (989) 348-8462
> www.gateslodge.com
> 
> Hawkins Outfitters
> 5080 Abbey Lane SE
> Fife Lake, MI 49633
> (231) 228-7135
> www.hawkinsoutfitters.com
> 
> Jay’s Sporting Goods (Clare)
> 8800 S. Clare Avenue
> Clare, MI 48617
> (989) 386-3475
> www.jayssportinggoods.com
> 
> Jay’s Sporting Goods (Gaylord)
> 1151 S. Otsego Avenue
> Gaylord, MI 49735
> (989) 705-1339
> www.jayssportinggoods.com
> 
> North Branch Outing Club
> 6122 East County Road 612
> Grayling, MI 49738
> (989) 348-7951
> www.northbranchoutingclub.com
> 
> Old AuSable Fly Shop
> 200 Ingham Street
> PO Box 429
> Grayling, MI 49738
> (989) 386-3330
> www.oldausable.com
> 
> Northern Angler
> 426 N. Front Street
> Traverse City, MI 49684
> (231) 933-4730
> www.Northern angler.com
> 
> Orvis Streamside
> 223 E. Front Street
> Traverse City, MI 49684
> (231) 933-9300
> www.streamsideorvis.com
> 
> *Upper Peninsula *
> 
> Down Wind Sports (Marquette)
> 514 N. Third Street
> Marquette, MI 49855
> (906) 226-7112
> www.downwindsports.com
> 
> Down Wind Sports (Houghton)
> 308 Sheldon Avenue
> Houghton, MI 49931
> (906) 482-2500
> www.downwindsports.com
> 
> Marbles Outlet Store and Da U.P. Fly Shop
> 6851 US-41
> Gladstone, MI 49837
> (906) 786-9390
> www.uparchery.com
> 
> Phil’s 550 Store
> 400 County Road 550
> Marquette, MI 49855
> (906) 226-9146
> 
> Rivers North Guide Service
> PO Box 371
> Marquette, MI 49855
> (906) 458-8125
> [email protected]
> www.riversnorth.net
> 
> Superior Outfitters
> 209 South Front
> Marquette, MI 49855
> (906) 273-0229
> www.superioroutfitter.com


Frank's Great Outdoors
1212 N. Huron Rd
Pinconning, MI 48634

They have a decent amount of fly fishing and tying materials.


----------



## StormyChromer

Feenstra Guide Service 
Kevin Feenstra, guide
Newaygo, MI
231-652-3528
www.feenstraoutdoors.com


True North Trout 
Brian “Koz” Kozminski, guide
346 State St.
Boyne City, MI 49712
231-675-1237
www.truenorthtrout.com


Current Works Guide Service 
Ted Kraimer, guide
Traverse City, MI
231-883-8156
www.current-works.com


----------



## StormyChromer

flyrodder46 said:


> I have been there a couple of times and the selection they have is good, but not great. Good people to deal with, if they don't have something they will try to get it for you.
> 
> Ray Adams, this is a nice reference to have, thanks for starting this thread. I am in NE Indiana but do travel north a lot and this will be nice to have. Most of the shops listed have seen my presence at one time or another.




If you can’t find something at D&R. Ask for Nate K.
Really nice guy / knows his stuff. He’s placed plenty of special orders for me in the past.


----------



## wadin' forever

Backcast Fly Shop & Benzie Pets
1675 Benzie Hwy.
Benzonia, MI 49616
231-882-5222

Good store, big selection of nicely tied flies at very good prices, middlin fly tying materials selection. Also have hardware tackle and a lot of harder to find outdoors items. I am pretty sure they have some guides they are linked to, not positive.


----------



## Wanabeflyfishn

Riverview Fly Shop
201 N. Riverside Ave D5
St. Clair MI 48079
810-637-8452

They cater to Bass and Muskey Fly stuff but can get you anything you need. I haven’t been down there this year but their prices seemed competitive. They also have a couple local guides and I think one that fishes all over the state.


----------



## Davidm123

Ron's fly shop, grayling


----------



## NWOutdoorsman

Rusty Hook Bait and Tackle in Niles has a very good selection of tying material. Prices are decent.


----------



## jasonssmfd

True North Guide Service
Sault Ste. Marie MI 49783
@truenorthguidefishing on instagram
@truenorthguideservice on facebook
[email protected]


----------



## RML

Red Moose Lodge [email protected]
Castaway Guide Service [email protected]
On the Pere Marquette River M-37 Bridge, Baldwin Mi.
16 years of Lodging, Guide Service, Flies and Tackle.
231-745-6667


----------



## Wannabeeflyfisher

The Painted Trout 
8063 Main St, Dexter, MI 48130
(734) 580-2102
https://www.paintedtrout.com/

Motor City Anglers
6193 Haggerty Rd, West Bloomfield Township, MI 48322
mca.fish

I have shopped both stores and both are great. MCA has a lot of flies that you wouldn't normally see in SE Michigan i.e Intruder style swing flies and a good deal of tying material and vises. The painted trout has so much and the manager is awesome. Fly tying, great brands of rods and reels, and apparel.


----------

